# DAS Schönste Userbike - 2006 - FULLY



## Kint (16. März 2007)

So leute Hier haben wir also die kandidaten zum schönsten Userbike des Jahres 2006.

KATEGORIE FULLY MTB


Ablauf der Abstimmung ist folgender:

- Lest einfach meine Posts, da ist jeweils der *ROTE * Mitgliedsname des Teilnehmers, dann kommt sein Kurzprofil, dann eine Kurzbeschreibung des Bikes ( wenn angegeben) dann die Fotos.

- Die Fotos sind thumbnails, d. h. Ihr könnt sie einfach anklicken und seht dann eine größere ansicht, wenn Ihr euch von Details wie beispielsweise dem Antriebsstrang ein Bild machen wollt.

- Ihr könnt euch dann eine Meinung bilden, wie diese zustandekommt ist eure sache da gibt es keine regeln, ihr könnt frei entscheiden welches das schönste/beste/tollste ist, sei es nun individuell bedingt, oder ihr findet das dieses bike eben das optisch schönste ist, sei es nach dem Aspekt der Originalität oder das es in euren Augen besonders originell ist, ihr findet villeicht den betrieben leichtbau toll oder ihr steht drauf dass es Jahrgangsgerecht ( also nach classic gesichtspunkten "richtig") aufgebaut ist.... völlig egal, aber dann


- DAnn postet ihr ganz einfach eure TOP 3 der Bikes anhand der usernamen, (wenn in der kategorie soviel vorgestellt werden) wobei bitte zwischen Platz 1 und 3 noch abstufungen sind, also schön die reihenfolge ienehalten 1 fürs beste 2 für den vize etc....Ihr habt natürlich 3 stimmen in jeder kategorie. und mitmachen kann jeder....




kleine info - wenn irgendwo "kint" steht habt ihr was falsch gemacht.... 
das wars


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

gt-heini 
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar, GT Psyclone, GT LTS 3000DS, GT ZR1.0
:
Dann will ich mal der zweite bzw. der erste unter der Kategorie Fully sein. 

Hier mein GT LTS 3000 DS von 1998!

Das gute Stück habe ich mir letztes Jahr gegönnt. Es wurde zerlegt und neu zusammengestellt. Von den Komponenten war leider so gut wie nichts mehr zu gebrauchen. Komischer Weise war der Hinterbau spielfrei, so das mit einem Neuaufbau mit soliden Teilen sofort begonnen werden konnte. Dabei lag das Ziel in der Funktionalität, wobei für mich die Bar-Ends dazugehören. Neben einem Shimano LX/XT-mix sind überwiegend Ritchey WCS-Anbauteile angebaut worden. Aber seht selbst.


















Davidbelize  
GTGTbängbäng 
Registriert seit: May 2003
Ort: Berlin
Bike: alu,carbon viel bb,.halt ein paar bikes die ich Gerne Trimme
:
MEIN 96er LTS THERMOPLAST 
musste mein sts 1 leider in rente schicken. mein dank geht an devil-lime für das überlassen des lts rahmens.

Rahmen: gt lts thermo 96er 
gabel: fox vanilla 120 rlc 
lrs : corratec mit white industries disc (titan)
kurbel : race face forged
pedale : easton flatboy
sattelst: ringle
sattel: flite titanium
cassette: xtr titan
steuersa: chris king 
vorbau: roox
lenker: easton monkey-lite sl
umwerf: shimano xt
schaltw: sram xo
schaltun: sram xo trigger
brems: hr gustav m vr hope mini
mäntel: wieder von dem der wie ein vogel heisst


















versus 
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Apr 2002
Ort: ka-el
Bike: GT Avalanche ´00 | GT Zaskar LE ´96 | GT XCR 1000 ´99 | GT ZR 2000 ´99 | RR Boschetti Ende 80er | Klein Quantum Pro ´01 | BIRIA TITANAL ´92 | Specialized FSR Enduro ´02
:
so, hier mein beitrag zum thema fully:

ein xcr 1000 team aus dem jahr 99 mit folgender ausstattung:

rahmen - gt xcr 1000 team gr. m
dämpfer - fox float
gabel - manitou skareb super
steuersatz - cane creek c2
vorbau - syncros
lenker syncros
shifter - sram rocket
umwerfer - shimano xt
schaltwerk - shimano xt
kurbel - shimano xt
innenlager - shimano xt
bremsen - magura 10th anniversary
booster - muddy carbon
sattel - selle italia flite titanium
stütze - ringel moby post
flaschenhalter - ringle h2o
laufräder - mavic crossroc tubeless / mavis crosslink 
reifen - michelin wildgripper front s + xls / conti explorer bzw. schwalbe big jim (werden demnächst gegen contis speed king getauscht)

die laufrad/reifen-kombi tausche ich je nach tour: die grünen, komfortablen für lange ruhige einsätze, die schwarzen für kurze schnelle feierabendrunden

im fotoalbum ist das bike mit beiden rad-/reifensätze zu sehen.

entgegen der meisten hier war mein erster (nicht erfüllbarer) traum in den 90ern das idrive und dann erst das zaskar. 
ein super agiles und trotzdem schnelles fully, mit dem ich die meisten marathons gefahren bin. wiegt je nach rädern um die 12 kg und ist das meistgenutzte meiner räder 

seitenansicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

Janikulus 
Allwetterfahrer
Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Bike: GT Zaskar LE 96 - GT LTS1 97
:
So dann hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Fully:

Ein LTS1 von 1996 in 16Zoll BB:
- Gabel: Rock Shox Judy DH
- Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Kurbeln, Schnellspanner: Syncros
- Bremsen: Magura HS33 in Rot
- Felgen: Mavic 217 Ceramic
- Sattel: Flite Titanium in Rot
- Reifen: Schwalbe Little Alber
- Rest: Shimano XT (Umwerfer STX RC, DX Pedale)

Von der Seite:


















gremlino  
Terassenraucher 
Registriert seit: Nov 2005
Bike: GT Team LTS `96 für Outdoor, Univega Alpina 5.x für Indoor, Barracuda Dos Equis XX Team an der Wand....... 
:
So, dann auch mal hier mein LTS aus 1996 

Alle Teile sind aus den Jahren 95-96, nur der Laufradsatz musste 2006 ersetzt werden, sowie diverse Verschleißteile.

Zur Teileauswahl muss man wohl nicht viel zu sagen, 
GT LTS 96
RS Judy DH 96
XT/XTR Mix 95/96
Syncros Stütze mit Flite Kevlar 96
Answer DH Lenker 95 (mit GT Griffen)
Magura HS Raceline 95
Ringle Halter 96
und noch vieles mehr aus der guten, alten Zeit.........

Selbstverständlich ist das Rad noch im wöchentlichen Einsatz


















GT-Sassy  
Mitglied
Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta
:
So nun die Kategorie Fully

GT LTS 3


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

GTdanni 
ohne Signatur
Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: Bad Dürrenberg
Bike: GT STS 1 / GT Tachyon / GT Zaskar / GT Rage / GT Jetstream / Emmelle Laser / Diamant Crosser / Diamant SSP / Diamant Bahnrad / Mifa Klapprad und noch einige Andere.
:
Nun zu meinem Liebling. 

Das STS kam 1999 in meinen Besitz und wird dieses Jahr zu seinem 10. Geburtstag aus dem aktiven Dienst ausscheiden. 

Es bekommt natürlich einen Ehrenplatz und wird sicher (in 10 Jahren) noch einmal wieder aufgebaut. 

Die Fotos wurden letzten Samstag auf der Rudelsburg gemacht und zeigen das Rad so wie ich es am liebsten mochte.



















kingmoe  
Altes GTier
Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: Zaskar, i-Drive u.a.
:
GT i-Drive5 von 2005. Ursprünglich Version 3.0, aber Bremsen (Hayes), Gabel (Marzocchi MX ETA), LRS (DT Swiss/Alexrims), SW (XT) etc. wurden getauscht.


















cleiende  
Der alte Mann & das Rad
Registriert seit: Nov 2003
Ort: Taunidien
Bike: GT IDXC 1.0 2004 // GT Zaskar 1993, purple elox. (sic!) // GT XiZang 1995 // GT Karakoram 1992 // GT ZR 1.0 2004 // GT Pro Performer BMX 1999 (Sohn Lukas)
:
GT IDXC 1.0

Ende 2003.ein neues Fully von GTI-Drive vereinfacht -> Konsequenz: Haben will!
Mann, was ein Gezacker: Erstmal einen Kollegen mit Auslandsentsendung in den USA angerufen, dann einen Radladen in Chicago ausfindig gemacht, den am Telefon bequatscht die Mühle zu bestellen, Anzahlung durch Kollegen, Auslieferung Anfang Januar 2004 (erste Lieferungswelle in USA!), Radkoffer besorgt, dem Kollegen mitgegeben und Anfang Februar war die Mühle frisch importiert da!
Und jawohl, es hat sich gelohnt: Ein feines Tourenfully habe ich seitdem. Im Taunus braucht man das nicht unbedingt, Spaß macht es trotzdem. Seine Stärke sind glasklar die Mehrtagestouren.
Veränderungen: Der Sattel, vorne eine 203mm Bremsscheibe, Griffe, Barends, GPS-Halter wegen der langen Touren, Spritzschutz an Unterrohr und Hinterbau sowie die Reifen
Interessanterweise habe ich bisher kein anderes IDXC in freier Wildbahn oder im Schaufenster gesehen



















.


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

alf2 
Mitglied
Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Wien
Bike: GT bravado LE 93; GT ID XC 1.0; GT Avalanche 0,5 Pegasus Sunbeam 
:
GT IDXC 1.0, BJ 2005
Die Ausstattung entspricht im wesentlichen der, von cleiendes bike. Nur ist beim 2005er ein Fox RP3 Dämpfer verbaut und die Anbauteile sind nicht mehr von Synchros sondern von Syntace. Das (gewogene) Gewicht liegt bei 12,2kg.

Ich finde auch dass es ein tolles bike ist.


----------



## Manni1599 (16. März 2007)

So, auch hier mein voting:

1. GT Danni  (imho das schönste, auch aufgrund der ungewöhnlichen Gabel)

2.  Davidbelize ( Schöner Aufbau mit teilweise Aktuellen Komponenten)

3.  GT Heini  (es muss nicht immer Carbon sein, das hier gezeigte 3000er ist einfach schick.)


----------



## oldman (16. März 2007)

sodele, fullies:

1. gt-danni: geiles teil
2. versus: ich kenn das teil persönlich und es ist in real noch besser als auf den bildern
3. davidbelize: sehr schön


----------



## salzbrezel (16. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize 
2. alf2 
3. Versus


----------



## Deleted 5247 (16. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize - Thermoplast feinster Sorte

2. versus - mit schwarzen Reifen wäre Platz 1 drin gewesen

3. Janikulus - klassisch, ehrlich, gut


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2007)

1. janikulus -  ich sach nur lecker (den rotanreil an einem bike nicht zu übertreiben ist eine hohe kunst,die ich selber erst,mit viel ausgegebenen geld,lernen musste.)
2. versus -  schön bis auf.........die reifen.
3. gtdanni -  wie gesagt das schönste fully der welt. was für mich leider bei der gabel nicht zutrifft. sie passt nicht zu dem rahmen. es geht ein teil dieses rahmens verloren.


----------



## Janikulus (16. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize: für mich gibt es kaum was schöneres als ein LTS Thermo Rahmen, dazu noch ein schöner Aufbau
2. Versus: der Rahmen plus die Farbkombi, einfach top
3. GT-heini: gepflegter blauer Rahmen mit ein par roten Komponenten, super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize
2. Alf2
3. Versus


----------



## tofu1000 (16. März 2007)

und hier auch noch:

1. Davidbelize
2. versus
3. Janikulus


----------



## korat (16. März 2007)

hier wars schon richtig kniffelig.

1. GTdanni (hat schlicht und einfach persönlichkeit)
2. versus (der fullyrahmen, der am ehesten wie aus einem guß wirkt. genau das wird hier durch die farbigkeit durchbrochen.)
3. alf2 (irgendwie frisch aus der kiste, aber das hat ja auch mal was)


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. März 2007)

Dann mach ich auch mal von meinem Stimmrecht Gebrauch:

1. Davidbelize (STS/LTS Thermo - imho eins der schönsten Fullies ever build. Und im nächsten Jahr werd ichs schlagen  )

2. Versus (einfach ne geile Rennmaschine)

3. Janikulus (schlicht und doch stimmig - und vor allem alltagstauglich)


----------



## BonelessChicken (16. März 2007)

1. versus (einziges Bike, was mich sofort angesprochen hat. An der weissen Skareb zusammen mit dem Rahmen kann ich mich nicht satt sehen. Das Teil sieht nach Spass aus - auch mit den Reifen)


2. davidbelize (Abzug für die viel zu hoch bauende Gabel und die Steuersatzfarbkombination)
3. gremlino (die neongelben Maguras passen optisch garnicht, Blackwall Reifen wären auch schöner)


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2007)

Mein Voting:

1. Davidbelize
2. versus 
3. Janikulus


@BonelessChicken: Ich weiß, seit letzter Woche hab ich ganz schwatte Contis drauf und bin seit 2 Tagen dran, die Maguras hochglanz zu polieren (zu 1/4 fertig, scheiss arbeit aber supergeil). Aber zur Abgabe der Fotos war das halt nur in Planung und nicht fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (16. März 2007)

1.davidbelize
2.versus
3.janikulus


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. März 2007)

Habe es mir nicht einfach gemacht:

1. David(belize)
2. Versus
3. Gremlino
4. Alle anderen Bikes


----------



## Chat Chambers (17. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize...schönes Bike, so hätt' ich's (fast) auch aufgebaut!

2. Versus...wieder mal optisch herausragend...Parrot!

3. Kingmoe...ganz einfach weil mich das I-Drive 5 irgendwie reizt!


----------



## SixTimesNine (17. März 2007)

1. Davidbelize
2. versus
3. janikulus

that´s all folks


----------



## cleiende (17. März 2007)

My 2 cent:

1) DavidBelize
2) Versus
3) GT-Danni

Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## Stemmel (17. März 2007)

Und nun zum (für mich) letzten Voting:

1. Janikulus

2. Davidbelize

3. GTdanni

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Hier meine Favoriten:

1. Davidbelize

2. janikulus

3. versus

Möge der Beste gewinnen


----------



## versus (18. März 2007)

1. davidbelize (wirklich ein traum - auch gerade wegen der aktuellen teile)
2. janikulus (schlägt gremlino knapp wegen des schlichteren aufbaus)
3. gt danny (die gabel ist nicht so meins, aber die grünen reifen machen das wieder wett


----------



## mountymaus (18. März 2007)

Nun auch hier noch mein Kommentar. Sehr schwere Entscheidung   

1. Davidbelize (schöner Thermoplast)

2. GT- Heini (muss nicht immer ein Thermoplast sein)

3. Versus (mhh Teamfarben auch schön)


----------



## Ketterechts (19. März 2007)

Auch ich möchte mich hier beteiligen - wenn schon kein Bike eingestellt , dann zumindest abstimmen

1. Versus   -  schickes Bike , die Farbkombie ein Traum  

2. Davidbelize - sehr schönes Thermoplast - imho der schönste Fullyrahmen ever built - nur meins gefällt mir besser   ( demnächst auch hier im Forum ) - knapp geschlagen

3. Alf2 - sieht sehr filigran aus - einfach schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shitkatapult (19. März 2007)

1. GTdanni (Sehr eigenständig)
2. Gremlino (So schön klassisch)
3. kingmoe (chön chmutzig!)


----------



## Oh-Markus (25. März 2007)

Hi hi,

hier mein Voting

1. GT-Danni, einfach geil

2. Versus

3. Davidbelize

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## oliversen (27. März 2007)

Also Fullies:

1. Davidbelize (schoener Mix aus altem und neuen Hightech)
2. Janikulus (poliertes Alu mit ein bisschen Rot, das passt)
3. Versus (wenn auch mit Abstrichen [Kubel, Pedale])

Danke nochmals an Kint.


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. März 2007)

1. Versus

2. Belize

3. Alf2


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. April 2007)

1. alf2 
2. kingmoe
3. Janikulus


----------



## Kint (9. April 2007)

Die sieger sind hier zu sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271850


----------



## DirtStreet (10. Mai 2007)

1) GT Danni
2) Alf2
3) Kingmoe

( 4.  Versus: Optisch 1. aber von den parts find ich die anderen 3 besser)


----------



## Kint (13. Mai 2007)

klasse das der faden auch nach ende der abstimmung noch interessenten findet !


----------

